# Texas Knife Co.



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I found this company that has ebony and water buffalo handles for $15.00US. They have other stick components as well.

http://www.texasknife.com/vcom/index.php?cPath=911_995_1005&sort=3a&page=1


----------



## Batakali (Feb 28, 2016)

But I already got my Christmas presents!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That actually seems pretty reasonable. Something to think about.

Thanks!

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I have ordered one of the buffalo handles in the past I was not happy with its size and have never used it.


----------

